# should a lefty buy a right-hand gun?



## newbie

Having just gained permanent access to great elk property in Colorado, I'm going to start elk hunting. I'm left eye dominant and definitely will shoot left handed , but should I get a left or right hand hand gun?

The Tikka T-3 Stainless Lite's action is so smooth, I think I can just reach over the scope and work the bolt with my left hand- awkward but maybe a reasonable plan in all but the worst second-shot situations... I've heard of lefties that do this effectively....Agree?

Or should I just get a left handed 30.06 stainless laminate/synthetic in another brand (no Tikka though)?

What do you think? Any recommendations or related thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Maverick

to tell you the truth...just do what feels natural. It's all about left eye or right eye dominate. I have a friend who lost his right eye (thought he was right eye dominate) but does fine without it! Actually the last time we went out he out shot me. Outside of that....just bring me along and I will get the Elk 10' infront of you....horseshoes and handgernades are the only thing that will work for being close and one will work.

J/k but I have family in Summit County that can help! They live an hour west of Denver in Arapahoe National forrest, and they have been hunting for 20+ years there and half the time they could do better without the scopes or large riffles!

My grandfather has harvested Elk with a .308 opensight. Still have the gun he produced those Elk with.

Good luck and maybe I might be out there for a cow tag this season....


----------



## smalls

Maverick said:


> horseshoes and handgernades are the only thing that will work for being close and one will work.


Really, when will people stop underestimating horseshoes..????


----------



## .17remman

If you are comfortable working the bolt with your hand on the opposite side of the rifle, by all means buy the Tikka, as it is an excellent rifle. 
But, if you are worried about the time it takes to expel a casing and cam a live round in the chamber, I would recommend a left-hand rifle.
Some other manufacturers that I would suggest are Remington and Ruger as they have been making left-hand rifles for as long as they have been in demand and are offered in almost every standard chambering. Another company that makes an awesome left-hand rifle is Weatherby. It is little known, but they also offer standard chamberings such as .30-06 and even the Vanguard line has many of the same smooth bolt features of the Mark V action.
I hope this assisted in your quest, and good luck in your elk hunting adventures.


----------



## go4thegusto

I shoot left handed due to left eye dominance also. I have palyed with rifles for 30 years in both right and left bolt. The bottom line is that it will never be "right" for you unless you buy the lefty bolt. You will always feel like something is wrong, the gun won't feel natural. When there is something awkward it never feels like the bond is there. A large part of good and confident shooting is matching the gun with yourself. There are a lot of good left handed guns out there now from Browning, Winchester, Remington, Tikka, Savage.


----------



## newbie

Thanks everyone. I guess i'll have to try to find a left hand stainless/synthetic 30.06 with an action that i like.

BTW, Go4the gusto...I can't find a Tikka in a left-hand model. Are you sure it's available?

thanks a bunch for your help,
cheers.


----------



## Burly1

I had to embrace my left-eye dominance while growing up and using my father's rifles. To tell the truth, I became so used to the bolt on the right side, that it fails to be an issue for me to this day. There are safety issues with shooting with the bolt on the wrong side, in that if you should ever experience a blow-up, for whatever reason, most of your face will be exposed to it. I haven't seen this happen, but Craig Boddington wrote an article in the past year about exactly this subject and cited several instances where people have been injured in that way. I have never even shot a left-bolt gun, although I am sure it would work just fine for me. What I did do was buy a Ruger #1 in .270 Wby Mag two years ago. Totally ambidextrous, although it is a little heavy. If you don't mind the single shot thing, it's a viable solution. Burl


----------



## go4thegusto

Yes the Tikka Hunter is available in some calibers left hand. Sako also.


----------



## newbie

Hey Go4,
I've looked all over for a LH Tikka- can't find one anywhere- just a Sako 75 Hunter. Where have you seen a LH Tikka? I'd love to get my hands on one...
thanks


----------



## newbie

just talked to Beretta and they sid that a LH Tikka will be available in early 2006. They didn't have any details on which models would be available...


----------



## Lil Sand Bay

I've owned a Savage 110L for decades. Mine's customized, but I've had a couple right out of the box and they shoot great and at a moderate price. If you are shooting with a scope and want to get your cheek down on a Monte Carlo stock, you'll have to go with a left sider. 
Of course another solution is a single shot, then the problem is moot. I've got a New England with a couple different barrels, and it's about the only thing I bother to carry anymore.


----------



## sdeprie

Here's a weirdo thought, try a lever gun, or a single shot, or pump. I'm not sure I would recommend an auto-loader, and some of those will still eject right in your face, but it's a thought. Some people don't like BLR's, but there are lots who do like them, and they're available in 30-06 class chamberings.


----------



## pmjde

I am the proud owner of two left hand tikka rifles one 300 win mag and a 223 , the are the Whitetail Hunter model although no longer made they are still available (new) you just have to look hard to find them. Try a local gun show FFL guys show up and you would be surprised at what you can find. The 300 mag shoots sub one inch groups at 100 yards, with my own hand loads. Took a big mulie in Montana in Oct with one 300 yard shot. The 223 I use for varmints here in North Jersey and scores of whistle pigs have fallen to that rifle. I have even shot some off hand with a loupoild 6x16.


----------

